
Curve card – new FinTech Mastercard combines your cards into one - webmonkeyuk
https://www.imaginecurve.com/
======
pathikrit
Saturated much? See:

[http://onlycoin.com](http://onlycoin.com)

[http://plastc.com](http://plastc.com)

[http://walla.by](http://walla.by)

[http://swypcard.com](http://swypcard.com)

[http://startoscard.com](http://startoscard.com)

[https://www.imaginecurve.com](https://www.imaginecurve.com)

------
joefarish
Slightly disappointing there is no Android app right now. Very disappointing
that there is no info on their rewards scheme. Hard to see how it is worth
paying £40 for double rewards when you don't know what the rewards are in the
first place!

